# I was bored.....



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

So I took a pic of some of my random crap waiting to go into my 200 SER.....








Lets see.....
New Gorilla Lugs with Key....
Real CF Tenzo Pedals.....
EL Gauges...
Spec V Front seats with B14 rear seats redone in Spec V material.... (Mike)
Ractive Shift boot and plate.......with matching E brake cover....

Not pictured (On its way)
CF SK grill (Mike)
Mesh for grill (black)Black
Black Halos with Stealth Corners (from Mike)
Real CF dash trim kit 12 peice.....
2x3 foot CF Sheet for Misc. parts, maybe B-pillars and int..
Misc. mantenience parts- oil, filters, etc etc...
I cant remember anything else on the top of my head....
sometimes you start buying things without keepintrack of shit, then before you know it, you have a big ass pile of stuff just sitting around.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Nice cant waite to see it come thogether...


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

bah, I can head over this weekend....Ill call you later today. Turns out I had to buy a new cellphone......


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Looks like your car is gonna get pimped 

You wont be disappointed with Mike's CF products!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I want to see the dash trim kit.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

whats up with that stain on the back seat?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

nitestridar said:


> whats up with that stain on the back seat?


Looks more like a spot on the camera but it may be from :banhump: on it.

If it is from the :banhump: don't say anything cuz then it would be :tmi:


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> Looks more like a spot on the camera but it may be from :banhump: on it.
> 
> If it is from the :banhump: don't say anything cuz then it would be :tmi:



lmao I was talking about the bottom right hand of the seat I didn't even notice the white spot :crazy:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I made sweet love to the seat......not really. 
The spot is just a spot on the lens that I need to clean. 
The dash kit ships out tomorrow so I will recieve it within this week.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

got bored again so I painted a spare valvecover up....it turned out pretty good I think, though I still have to sand down the letters.


----------



## akoolguy (Feb 28, 2004)

whered u get the 12 peice real cf dash kit from ?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

looks really good! i was gona paint mine red but then i wanted something that looked stockish (not blingy) but still looked really cool.








so i went for the wrinkle black.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

akoolguy said:


> whered u get the 12 peice real cf dash kit from ?


oopps, I meant 10 peice....
http://www.bdtrims.com/dash-kits.php?section=product&id=1117&cat=691
Me thinks it was around 145-155 or so....... I cant remember.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

oh, one of those things. Is it REAL carbon fiber or just the vinyl look alike things?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

no its real CF, the Price for the CF look flat kit is 112, if you want real CF you have to add 20% or 30% to the total.......


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

pete? said:


> looks really good! i was gona paint mine red but then i wanted something that looked stockish (not blingy) but still looked really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :jawdrop: 


Pete... post a "before" pic.. that engine looks so damn clean now!!!


----------

